# Netflix wird laut Experten wohl bald Werbung einführen



## Darkmoon76 (3. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix wird laut Experten wohl bald Werbung einführen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Netflix wird laut Experten wohl bald Werbung einführen*


----------



## Frullo (3. Mai 2019)

Werbung? Ohne mich. Optional? Nur wenn durch allfällige Mehrkosten nicht eine noch zu definierende Schmerzgrenze erreicht wird.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Werbung? Ohne mich. Optional? Nur wenn durch allfällige Mehrkosten nicht eine noch zu definierende Schmerzgrenze erreicht wird.



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## LifestylerAut (3. Mai 2019)

Werbung? Nicht akzeptabel und ein Kündigungsgrund
Preiserhöhung? Ebenfalls nicht mehr akzeptabel und ebenfalls ein Kündigungsgrund.
Alternativen gibt es grundsätzlich gottseidank ein paar und bis ich deren Content konsumiert habe, gibt es vmtl bereits wieder 
andere  werbefreie Alternativen, welchen den qualitativen, werbefreien  Konkurrenzdruck erhöhen.
Ein Zeichen darf hier durchaus gesetzt werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Mai 2019)

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden. Je nachdem wie es gelöst ist. Wie Hulu? Gekündigt. Dezente Eigenwerbung an Anfang oder Ende? Meinetwegen. Machen Amazon und Co. auch. Ich für mich selbst behaupte, mit den knappen 15 Euro noch gemessen an meinem Konsum zu wenig zu zahlen. Würde ich mir auf Bluray jetzt kaufen, was ich die letzten Jahre geschaut habe, wäre ich Bankrott und verschuldet. Ich zahle zwangsweise meine 17-Euro-Irgendwas für öffentlich Rechtliche, deren Angebot ich nicht ansatzweise nutze, wenn überhaupt. Ich wäre bereit, mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Mai 2019)

Super Idee erst mal schön die Preise erhöhen und danach noch Werbung schalten... da will wohl jemand den eigenen Laden sabotieren, vielleicht hat sich ja jemand von der Konkurrenz ins Management eingeschlichen


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2019)

Haben die zu wenig Umsatz/Gewinn und kämpfen ums Überleben, oder versuchen sie gerade zu sehen was machbar ist mit dem Konsumenten?


----------



## LostViking (3. Mai 2019)

Als ob die sofort spielenden Trailer sämtlicher Filme und Serien über die man mit der Maus schwebt, bzw. diese mit dem Controller auswählt nicht schon nervig genug ist...


----------



## HandsomeLoris (3. Mai 2019)

Ich weiss nicht, ob die Nutzer wirklich scharenweise abwandern würden. Für viele ist Netflix so essentiell geworden, dass sie wohl nicht so ohne weiteres darauf verzichten könnten. Die Raucher verkünden auch bei jeder Preiserhöhung eine preisliche Schmerzgrenze, bei der sie sofort aufhören, aber nur die wenigsten ziehen es dann auch wirklich durch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob die Nutzer wirklich scharenweise abwandern würden. Für viele ist Netflix so essentiell geworden, dass sie wohl nicht so ohne weiteres darauf verzichten könnten. Die Raucher verkünden auch bei jeder Preiserhöhung eine preisliche Schmerzgrenze, bei der sie sofort aufhören, aber nur die wenigsten ziehen es dann auch wirklich durch.


 Setzt du grad ernsthaft Netflix mit Zigarettenkonsum gleich?


----------



## batesvsronin (3. Mai 2019)

Bei SkyGo gibt es Werbung vor einer Serie oder Film. Find ich nich so toll. Auf der anderen Seite wird man ja nicht mittendrin damit belästigt und hat es wieder schnell vergessen. Sollte vielleicht überspringbar sein, das wäre gut.


----------



## TheSailer (3. Mai 2019)

Wie wäre es ein Abo mit Werbung für einen geringeren Preis anzubieten? 
Wenn es aufgezwungene Werbung gibt, würde ich kündigen. Werbung ist einer der Punkte warum ich das normale, klassische TV nicht mehr nutze.


----------



## Phone (3. Mai 2019)

Also für mich ist es ganz klar...Ich nutze, sowie zahle  für diesen Service um immer, überall und vor-allem ohne störende Unterbrechungen das schauen zu können was ich möchte.
Sollte sich das System ändern deaboniere ich & fertig.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Mai 2019)

Wenn Werbung dann kostenlos oder deutlich billiger. Sprich mind. 50% vom neuen Preis + Werbung zwischen den Folgen. Werbung innerhalb einer Folge oder eines Films wäre für mich ein No-Go. 

Bei dem neuen Preis würde ich keine Werbung akzeptieren. 

Ich denke nicht das Netflix durch Werbung mehr Geld hätte - viele würden denke ich kündigen.


----------



## DerGepard (3. Mai 2019)

Ja klar.... warum sollte ich Zahlen und dann dennoch mich damit Ärgern das Werbung mir die Zeit stiehlt?


----------



## Clover81 (4. Mai 2019)

Aber sie machen doch schon Werbung in Form von Produktplatzierungen. Ja, die Waffeln, die Elf in Stranger Things so liebt, gibt es wirklich.


----------



## Najamal (4. Mai 2019)

War "Ohne Werbeunterbrechung" nicht mal ein wichtiges Argument Für Netflix und co.?
Naja..ich tu mal total überrascht.


----------



## HansHa (4. Mai 2019)

Was solls, unser aller Zwangsabo mit Milliardeneinnahmen macht doch auch Werbung.


----------



## Drake802 (4. Mai 2019)

Erst mal sollten sich hier alle beruhigen. Die Meldung kommt nicht von Netflix selbst.
Das sich Netflix mit Fremdwerbung den eigenen galgen baut wissen sie warscheinlich selbst. Deswegen gehe ich nicht davon aus das sie Fremdwerbung einführen werden.
Wenn doch dürfte die Netflix Ära dann eben vorbei sein. 
Werbung + Abo wäre auch für mich ein NoGo.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Mai 2019)

Als jemand der keinen Streamingdienst nutzt bisher (vielleicht ändert es sich durch Disney Plus, mal kucken) bin ich gerade höchst erstaunt über den großen Aufruhr wegen paar ollen Werbeclips


----------



## Jakkelien (4. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Als jemand der keinen Streamingdienst nutzt bisher (vielleicht ändert es sich durch Disney Plus, mal kucken) bin ich gerade höchst erstaunt über den großen Aufruhr wegen paar ollen Werbeclips


Same.
Gerade im Browser kann man problemlos woanders hin schalten. Die Werbung kostet einen daher nur etwas Zeit.
Wer keine Werbung will, muss dafür extra zahlen, wer Werbung erträgt, hat es billiger.
Und wir alle wissen dass Netflix unterm Normalpreis arbeitet. Das geht nicht ewig so. Tut jetzt nicht so überrascht


----------



## Pollit (4. Mai 2019)

ja und somit wird der dienst immer kundenunfreundlicher, weil profitorientiert und verliert damit seinen charme und seine attraktivität anderen diensten gegenüber.

wenn ein unternehmen wachsen muss, ist es gezwungen sich entweder dinge zu überlegen um mehr kunden anzuziehen, also den dienst attraktiver machen (nicht unattraktiv wie jetzt) oder 
zu kürzen, oder dem kunden mehr geld abknöpfen.

heisst entweder, man erweitert den kundenkreis oder erhöht die preise, oder senkt seine ausgaben.

aber warum muss netflix wachsen?
müssen sies wirklich oder wolllen sie es nur aus profit bestreben?

für mich steht fest wachstumszwang bringt eine kranke undienliche wirtschaft hervor.


----------



## Pollit (4. Mai 2019)

die erfolgreichsten läden, sind die, die das beste produkt anbieten und den besten kundenservice haben.


----------



## Seres (4. Mai 2019)

Was mir bei jedem Beitrag über Netflix und We ung fehlt, die Info WANN Werbung geschalten werden soll. 
Während man den Film schaut, so alle 10 Minuten?
Oder davor/danach? 
Davor oder danach hätte ich kein Problem damit. Gerade durch die Werbung findet man manchmal tolle Filme. 
Ist ja wie im Kino, das Vorschauprogramm. 
Und das Netflix wachsen muss/will ist klar. Gewinnmaximierung hat sogut wie jedes Unternehmen inne. Ansonsten könnte es garnicht bestehen. 
Und wenn man überlegt das man ungehindert alle Inhalte auf Netflix schauen kann und was man dafür im MONAT zählt ist das schon sehr krass. Jede BluRay kostet da fast schon mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Mai 2019)

ich glaub nicht dass in den Filmen bzw. Serienfolgen Werbung geschaltet wird, das wäre dumm. Es wird sicher so wie du schreibst so ein Werbeblock oder Einzelclip vor einer Episode sein


----------



## Grolt (4. Mai 2019)

Wenn Werbung hilft das die Abokosten nicht weiter steigen. Vor den Folgen oder einem Film fände ich das okay. Zwischendrine wie im TV wäre scheiße.


----------



## DerGepard (4. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Als jemand der keinen Streamingdienst nutzt bisher (vielleicht ändert es sich durch Disney Plus, mal kucken) bin ich gerade höchst erstaunt über den großen Aufruhr wegen paar ollen Werbeclips



Nun ja.... es ist eben einer der entscheidenden Punkte zwischen Abo-Dienst und FreeTV/VideoOnDemand-Dienst. Und auch sollte man es evtl. genauer überdenken.... wenn ich jetzt hier das Internet dazu hätte, hätte ich wohl schon ganz gern ein Abo bei irgendeinen Streaming-Dienst. Mit DSL1500 sind jedoch solche Angebote eher weniger Interessant, da kaum ein Stream läuft. Da komm ich mit der DVD oder so in aller Regel besser um überhaupt mir was anzuschauen. Aber seis drum.

Wenn ich jetzt von Arbeit nach Hause komme, habe ich nciht viel Zeit für micht.... wenn da mal ein Film geguckt, hab ich keinen Nerv mehr dafür das irgendwie davor oder danach oder sogar zwischen drin, das wenige was ich an Zeit habe, mir noch durch irgendein Werbeclip gestohlen wird. Ich will mich auf mein (nicht existentes) Sofa setzen, anmachen, Spaß haben. Dafür bezahl ich ja den Dienst das es so einfach geht. Es ist ja zudem nicht einfach "nur" Werbung. Ob TV, Werbung im Kino oder sonst wo.... die Werbung ist Lauter als der Film, grell, bunt und so übermäßig "Friede Freude Konsum", also so ziemlcih alles entgegen was ich in den Moment will, nämlich abschalten. Auch wenns nur ein Clip ist.... mein "Bedürfnis" mal Abschalten zu können, stehts es im Weg, somit macht es für mcih wieder wenig Sinn den Dienst zu bezahlen. Und es wird auch nicht in die Richtung gehen, das, wenn man Werbung Zulässt das Abo günstiger wird. Minimum bleibt der Preis, Werbefreiheit ist dann Extra, und mit dem Extra wirds wieder nicht lange Dauern bis Inhalte nur mit dem neuen Extra/Premium/Gold Abo abrufbar sind.... usw..... eine Unsäglich Spirale...


----------



## Tori1 (4. Mai 2019)

Ach ich bin sicher das Netflix in diesem Fall nicht auf mich angewiesen sein wird


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2019)

Gut das ich sowas eh nicht nutze und mich damit nicht abgeben muss.  Meine Zwangs  TV Gebühren reichen vollkommen aus. Noch mehr Dumm Serien brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Frullo (5. Mai 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Same.
> Gerade im Browser kann man problemlos woanders hin schalten. Die Werbung kostet einen daher nur etwas Zeit.



Inzwischen bin ich im Browser schon auf Werbungen gestossen, die erst dann weiterliefen, als der Browser und das Fenster mit der Werbung wieder den Fokus hatten. 



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Und wir alle wissen dass Netflix unterm Normalpreis arbeitet. Das geht nicht ewig so. Tut jetzt nicht so überrascht



Sagt wer?  Gemäss dieser Statistik erzielte Netflix alleine im 1. Quartal 2019 einen Gewinn von 344 Mio. USD. Wenn für Dich aber "Normalpreis" heisst, dass Netflix in diesen 3 Monaten mindestens eine Milliarde Gewinn mehr hätte erwirtschaften sollen, naja dann...


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. Mai 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wenn Werbung dann kostenlos oder deutlich billiger. Sprich mind. 50% vom neuen Preis + Werbung zwischen den Folgen. Werbung innerhalb einer Folge oder eines Films wäre für mich ein No-Go.
> 
> Bei dem neuen Preis würde ich keine Werbung akzeptieren.
> 
> Ich denke nicht das Netflix durch Werbung mehr Geld hätte - viele würden denke ich kündigen.



Amazon macht das ja schon bei seinen Kindle / Fire Geräten. Entweder mit Werbung für ein paar Euro weniger oder eben ohne Werbung zum Vollpreis. Soviel ich weiß ist die Werbung dezent nur beim starten des Gerätes. So kann jeder für sich entscheiden was man will.

Wichtig für mich: 
-Die Werbung muss dezent sein.
- Ich kann mich zwischen einem Tarif mit und ohne Werbung entscheiden.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Als jemand der keinen Streamingdienst nutzt bisher (vielleicht ändert es sich durch Disney Plus, mal kucken) bin ich gerade höchst erstaunt über den großen Aufruhr wegen paar ollen Werbeclips


... weil man dafür Geld bezahlt, vor allem nicht gerade wenig bei Netflix seit der letzten Preisanpassung. Ich zahle jetzt anstatt 13,99 -> 15,99 EUR. Glaub ich.  

Werbung ist einer der Gründe, warum ich nur noch Streamingdienste wie Netflix und Amazone Prime nutze. D.h. wenn hier Werbung für Serien / Filme von Netflix bei Netflix laufen, wie z.B. bei Prime, dann wäre das absolut in Ordnung. Aber ich möchte keine artfremde Werbung auf Netflix sehen, sonst werde ich mich von meinem Abo trennen. 

Ansonsten, Disney Plus find ich auch sehr interessant & freue mich schon auf den Marktstart: ich hoffe auf 4K, HDR / DV & ein breites Angebot.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2019)

Ich halte in Bezahldiensten von Werbung absolut nichts. Ich hoffe doch, daß die Werbung a) nicht mitten im Film/einer TV-Folge kommt und b) daß ich nicht erst mal zu 10 Minuten Werbung anschauen gezwungen werde bevor ich im eigentlichen "Programm" weitermachen kann.


----------



## Cobar (6. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil man dafür Geld bezahlt, vor allem nicht gerade wenig bei Netflix seit der letzten Preisanpassung. Ich zahle jetzt anstatt 13,99 -> 15,99 EUR. Glaub ich.
> 
> Werbung ist einer der Gründe, warum ich nur noch Streamingdienste wie Netflix und Amazone Prime nutze. D.h. wenn hier Werbung für Serien / Filme von Netflix bei Netflix laufen, wie z.B. bei Prime, dann wäre das absolut in Ordnung. Aber ich möchte keine artfremde Werbung auf Netflix sehen, sonst werde ich mich von meinem Abo trennen.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich zahle für Netflix, um zwischen den Folgen keine Werbung sehen zu müssen. Wenn es nur kurze(!!!) Trailer für andere Filme oder Serien sind, dann würde es mich nicht einmal wirklich stören. Hier liegt die Betonung aber vollkommen auf "kurz", denn mehr als 10-15 Sekunden möchte ich da auch nicht wirklich sehen, sonst kann ich bei Interesse auch einen kompletten Trailer bei Youtube oder direkt bei der entsprechenden Serie/Film anschauen.

Ich habe auch das größte Abo bei Netflix, aber würde da auch mehr bezahlen. Selbst bei 20 oder 25€ wäre das noch weit billiger, als wenn ich mir die ganzen Serien oder Filme einzeln kaufen müsste und das ist sogar bei älteren Filmen so. Alleine schon, wenn ich mir eine Serienstaffel irgendwo kaufen würde, wäre ich die 20-25€ los und bei mir läuft Netflix oft abends oder auch am Wochenende.

Sollte Netflix wirklich irgendwann dazu übergehen Werbungspots innerhalb von Filmen oder Serienfolgen zu zeigen oder alternativ irgendwelche Werbung, die nicht direkt zum Dienst gehört, würde ich mein Abo sofort kündigen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

netflix wird kurz vor dem launch von disney+ garantiert keine, potentiell kunden vergraulende, werbung in seine bisherigen bezahlangebote implementieren. 
einen neuen, günstigeren tarif mit werbung (vielleicht 4,99 im monat) kann ich mir hingegen sehr gut vorstellen. spräche ja auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (6. Mai 2019)

mich ärgert derzeit schon, daß wenn man auf netflix am pc einsteigt immer schon irgendiene serie zu spielen beginnt - das kotzt mich an. ich will mir meine serien selbst aussuchen und nicht schon aus den boxen was hören bevor ich meine serie, wegen der ich einsteige und von der ich die nächste folge sehen möchte, angeklickt habe.
wenn werbung kommt dann ist es vorbei - dann melde ich netflix im gleichen moment ab in dem ich die 1.werbung sehe.
entweder geld oder werbung.......deshalb zahle ich auch nicht für sky obwohl ich gerne fußball sehen würde.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> mich ärgert derzeit schon, daß wenn man auf netflix am pc einsteigt immer schon irgendiene serie zu spielen beginnt - das kotzt mich an. ich will mir meine serien selbst aussuchen und nicht schon aus den boxen was hören bevor ich meine serie, wegen der ich einsteige und von der ich die nächste folge sehen möchte, angeklickt habe.
> wenn werbung kommt dann ist es vorbei - dann melde ich netflix im gleichen moment ab in dem ich die 1.werbung sehe.
> entweder geld oder werbung.......deshalb zahle ich auch nicht für sky obwohl ich gerne fußball sehen würde.


Moment ... die Serie spielt aber nicht, sondern zeigt eine Zusammenfassung bzw. Trailer für die "ausgewählte" Serie. Aber ja, das nervt manchmal wenn man im Hauptmenü von Netflix verweilt und fix was anderes machen möchte, aber ich glaube das kann man ggf. irgendwo anpassen / konfigurieren.


----------



## Frullo (6. Mai 2019)

Also sollte Netflix ein neues, billigeres Abo (als die derzeit existierenden Varianten) mit Werbung einführen, um beispielsweise Neukunden zu gewinnen, würde mich das nicht im geringsten stören - für mich würde sich ja dann nichts ändern. Wenn es hingegen hiesse, das die derzeitigen Varianten nur noch mit Werbung bezogen werden können und man, um das derzeitige Angebot (ohne Werbung) weiter nutzen zu können, auf neue, kostspieligere Varianten umsatteln müsste, dann wäre ich - vor allem im Hinblick auf die kurz zurückliegende Preiserhöhung - grundsätzlich "leicht angepisst". Klar - das Netflix-Abo wäre mir durchaus noch einige Mücken mehr wert. Aber irgendwo wäre dann tatsächlich Schluss.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2019)

Bei Amazon gibt es teilweise auch "Werbung" vor einzelnen Folgen von Serien.
Aber das ist auch "nur" Werbung für andere Serien oder Filme.

DAZN hat beim Fußball *vor* Spielen einen Krombacher Spot, aber sonst auch nichts.

Unterbrechungen in Filmen/Serien, wie beim klassischen Privatfernsehen, wird es nicht geben. Dann wären fast alle Abonnenten sofort weg.


----------



## Wubaron (6. Mai 2019)

Disney+ wird eher dafür sorgen das Dienste wie Netflix Werbung einführen müssen. Einnahmen aus Abogebühren werden sinken und die müssen kompensiert werden. Unendlich nach oben kann man den Abopreis aber auch nicht schrauben. Von daher wird sicherlich bald Werbung (Vielleicht nicht im Top-Abo) eingeführt werden. Und nicht nur bei Netflix. Amazon kann sich vielleicht einen Aufschub leisten weil sie das querfinanzieren können, aber sie werden Werbung einführen. Bietet sich bei Amazon doch gerade an. Werbung für Produkt A und mit einem klick kann mans direkt bei Amazon kaufen. 
Ist eigentlich eh ein Wunder das es noch keine Werbung gibt. Die Werbeindustrie macht sicherlich permanent Druck und wendelt mit den Geldkoffern.


----------



## bitschleuder (6. Mai 2019)

Tschau Netflix. Ihr wart eh grottenschlecht. Ausser Love, Death and Robots gibts eh nichts gescheites mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2019)

Blödsinn. Netflix hat einige Hochkaräter-Serien (auch Eigenproduktionen) drin. Und auch einige gute Filme. Grottenschlecht ist was anderes.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Netflix hat einige Hochkaräter-Serien (auch Eigenproduktionen) drin. Und auch einige gute Filme. Grottenschlecht ist was anderes.



... nun ja, das ist immer noch die subjektive Wahrnehmung eines jeden Abonnenten. 

Nachdem die Marvel-Serien keine Nachfolger bekommen & Star Trek Season 2 gesehen wurde, gibt es für mich aktuell auch keinen Grund Netflix zu starten.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2019)

Er schreibt auch von war. Und wie gesagt: Es ist sicher subjektiv und Geschmack. Aber deshalb grottenschlecht zu schreiben ist Blödsinn. Es trifft halt nur nicht den Geschmack. Und außerdem kann man ja auch mal suchen und Neues probieren. Ich bezweifle, daß er jede Serie und jeden Film kennt um sich das Urteil erlauben zu können. Bei der Vielzahl an Serien und Filmen kann man gar nicht alle angespielt, geschweige denn angesehen haben.


----------



## Drake802 (7. Mai 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Same.
> Gerade im Browser kann man problemlos woanders hin schalten. Die Werbung kostet einen daher nur etwas Zeit.
> Wer keine Werbung will, muss dafür extra zahlen, wer Werbung erträgt, hat es billiger.
> Und wir alle wissen dass Netflix unterm Normalpreis arbeitet. Das geht nicht ewig so. Tut jetzt nicht so überrascht


So einfach geht das nicht mehr. Die Privaten Sender haben in ihrem VoD Angeboten schon lange die Mechanik eingebaut das die Werbung Stoppt wenn die Werbung nicht im Vordergrund ist. Wenn es der Anbieter also drauf anlegt das du die Werbung auch aktiv ansiehst dann wirst du das auch ansehen müssen. AdBlocker helfen da nicht. 

Es geht ja genau darum das man dafür Zahlt das man eben keine Werbung ertragen muss. Abo inclusive Werbung ist nunmal ein rotes Tuch.
Wie kommst du darauf das Netflix unterm Normalpreis arbeitet? Grade jetzt wo viele große Marken ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen verliert Netflix zunehmend an Atraktivität. Die Qualität der eigenproduktionen reicht da meiner Meinung nicht aus um eine Abogebühr von um die 20€ zu rechtfertigen.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> mich ärgert derzeit schon, daß wenn man auf netflix am pc einsteigt immer schon irgendiene serie zu spielen beginnt - das kotzt mich an. ich will mir meine serien selbst aussuchen und nicht schon aus den boxen was hören bevor ich meine serie, wegen der ich einsteige und von der ich die nächste folge sehen möchte, angeklickt habe.
> wenn werbung kommt dann ist es vorbei - dann melde ich netflix im gleichen moment ab in dem ich die 1.werbung sehe.
> entweder geld oder werbung.......deshalb zahle ich auch nicht für sky obwohl ich gerne fußball sehen würde.


Das was da Spielt ist ein Trailer. Wenn dich das nervt kannst du den auch muten ("unten" rechts im Trailerbereich - über der Film/Serien auswahl). Dann bekommst du auch nicht mehr das gedudel wenn du mit der Maus auf einen Film oder eine Serie zeigst. Den Trailer selbst kannst du aber nicht abstellen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2019)

Ist wie bei Sky, da ist es auch ganz schlimm geworden. Man bezahlt da monatlich eine Menge, z.B. für Fußball Bundesliga und ist mittlerweile auch extrem voll mit Werbung. Da heißt es dann sogar schon "Heute beim Krombacher Live Spiel...."


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

Ich war früher ein extremer Trotzkopf (heute immer noch, aber nicht mehr ganz so ausgeprägt) und auf repetitive Werbung reagiere ich seit je her allergisch. Filme mit Werbeunterbrechungen kann und werde ich nicht mehr schauen. Mein Blutdruck schnellt bei "Live-Shows" wie Ninja Warrior bereits beim zweiten Werbeblock in die Höhe, wenn dort nochmal die gleichen Werbungen (egal ob alle oder nur einige, aber meistens sind es mehrere) laufen. Klar, meistens krame ich dann das Handy hervor und spiele irgendwas oder gehe auf WhatsApp, surfe, etc... - trotzdem höre ich nach wie vor den Fernseher, wie er mir wieder und wieder erzählt, dass man nicht Projekt sagen soll, wenn es nix mit Hornbacher zu tun hat, Red Bull Flügel verleiht oder Palina Rojinski dieses ach so dämliche "oh my gold" von sich gibt. Desto öfter sich das wiederholt, desto stärker wird der Drang die Fernbedienung in den Fernseher zu knallen.

Klar, ich habe gelernt, damit (extensive, repetitive Werbung) zu leben (ohne den Fernseher und/oder die Fernbedienung zu beschädigen), aber wenn ich es vermeiden kann (und aktuell kann ich dies dank Netflix), dann vermeide ich es.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...]


Einer der Gründe warum "normales" Fernsehen erst gar nicht aktiviert bzw. verkabelt ist. Der Kabel Deutschland Receiver inkl. Smartcard liegt irgendwo im Keller, originalverpackt. Wenn sich irgendwelche Leute im Büro über Fernsehen etc. unterhalten, stehe ich immer nur mit einem Achselzucken daneben, für die neuen Kollegen ist es "merkwürdig", aber mittlerweile wissen alle das ich kein normales Fernsehen schaue & das seit einigen Jahren.

Das Gefühl, etwas zu verpassen, habe ich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Hat man früher manchmal aus Langeweile oder Gewohnheit einfach die Glotze angemacht, so bleibt diese aus bzw. wird zielgerichtet für Serien / Filme angemacht. Dadurch bin ich endlich weder zum Lesen gekommen und natürlich auch Zeit für den Nachwuchs, solange der wach ist, gibt es eh keinen Grund warum der Fernseher laufen sollte.


----------

